# Selling hides



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

I are looking at doing a bear/duck, with a wolf possible, hunt this coming fall. I have no interest in getting the hides mounted. do taxi's buy hides to mount and then sell?

thanks.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sure you could find one that will buy them from you...ask around......Mack


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

You cannot sell ducks only gift them, the bear and wolf can be sold with proper permits.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

The ducks can only be gifted, so if you shoot some, please save them and gift them to another taxidermist. This way they can still be usefull.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry, but the ducks will be "gifted" right into my freezer. although I love looking at other peoples mounted birds, I like eating them way too much to put one on the wall.
the bear meat will also be going in the freezer.
the wolf is a predator control kinda thing, no extra charge, so if I have the chance I might take one. was just wondering if the hides would be something a taxi would buy, maybe get some coin back on the trip, and put as much of the animals to use.

thanks


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

They would only have some value if skinned correctly, some hunters have no skinning skills, and it seems that these are the ones we taxidermist get stung by when it comes to buying hides from. Lips cut off, eye lids missing, multiple holes in the face and skinning cuts that look like a knife fight, and in all the wrong places. If your planing to sell critters for taxidermy purposes, you need to vist three or four taxidermist and learn what to do right.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Paul,

the guide service does the skinning. I'm hopeful they know what they are doing, since they include "big game trophy handling". you say you guys get stung by poor skinning. I'm not looking to burn anyone. wouldn't you be able to tell if it was a bad skinning job before you agreed to purchase it?

thanks.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Be sure to include the Cities forms for anything you want to sell. It's illegal to buy, sell, barter or trade in Michigan Bear or their parts, so it needs to be clearly evident that it's from Canada. Same for the wolf.

May have an interest in a large adult wolf. Particularly if it's an off color phase. What are you looking to get?

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Lurker said:


> Paul,
> 
> the guide service does the skinning. I'm hopeful they know what they are doing, since they include "big game trophy handling". you say you guys get stung by poor skinning. I'm not looking to burn anyone. wouldn't you be able to tell if it was a bad skinning job before you agreed to purchase it?
> 
> thanks.


Not if it is frozen in a bag, if it was salt dried, it would then be easy to evaluate. And guides can be just as bad for trophy care, unless they themselves have been trained. Normally guides hire the camp kid to do the dirty work, and he practices on your trophy's. 
Some guides do a fantastic job, it's a crap shoot and a roll of the dice on if you get a good guide or not. I am mounting a Mule deer that was caped out in the field by a guide, it has nickle size holes where the preorbital glands use to be, just in front of the eyes. Real fun hiding those.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

_"Some guides do a fantastic job, it's a crap shoot and a roll of the dice on if you get a good guide or not."_

Paul hit the nail on the head and IMHO the odds are you won't have a guide that does a _taxidermy quality job_ of skinning. But I hope you do.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

> May have an interest in a large adult wolf. Particularly if it's an off color phase. What are you looking to get?


the wolf is a "no charge" on a bear hunt if you shoot one before you take a bear. if I end up booking this trip, (waiting till after the Flint SCI dinner in case there's a hunt I want there), I'll drop you a PM and we can talk about what you would be interested in.

thanks for the heads up about the coin toss on wether or not I will get a good skin job from the guide. something else to discuss with the outfitter I hadn't thought of.

thanks.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

You could probably sell it on here in this column with some photos or Taxidermy.net, with proper paperwork and care!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

if you sell, the person buying it has to have a fur buyer's licence. ill gladly take any wolf pelts if you snag one, i dont care the color, could find some good use for it!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

LyonArmonial said:


> if you sell, the person buying it has to have a fur buyer's licence. ill gladly take any wolf pelts if you snag one, i dont care the color, could find some good use for it!


 A licensed taxidermist can also buy the hides, we just can't sell them unless they are tanned.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> A licensed taxidermist can also buy the hides, we just can't sell them unless they are tanned.


 And before anyone argues that fact, here is proof, taken from the DNR regs. 


Purchase
A Taxidermy permit authorizes the holder to PURCHASE certain animals and animal parts. Animals and
animal parts that may be purchased include:
1. The hide, fur, pelt, plumage or skin of game animals, fur-bearing animals and game birds (except
migratory birds unless captive bred);
2. The carcasses and parts of fur-bearing animals;
3. The antlers of deer, elk and moose;
4. The skulls of black bear;
5. Dead animals and parts thereof, acquired from captive breeders.
The teeth, claws, flesh, bones, internal organs or parts of internal organs of wild game and protected
species, except fur-bearing species, cannot be bought or sold.
Threatened and endangered species cannot be purchased in Michigan except under an endangered
species permit which specifically provides for the purchase.


----------

